# 50 cal plastic sabots???



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just realized I've only got about 6 or 7 left. I shoot 200 gr hornady xtp hollow points in .44. Having a hard time finding any around me. Sabots are the green ones.Have been to dicks, gander, and kames with no luck. Plan on stopping by fin feather tomorrow sometime. 

I'm in the hartville, canton, Akron area!!!

Does anyone know of anywhere that has any in stock? Plan on calling marks in Ravenna in the morning!

Or does anyone have any just laying around that aren't going to be used. Would be willing to pay for them and driving to meet. 

Thanks,
EA51


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

Check with the Log Cabin in Lodi. I have gotten them from there in the past. Really cool place to check out too


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

2 hrs 45 mins from my house.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Redear (Apr 11, 2004)

we get ours at Kames in north canton,haven't looked this year though.Good Luck


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

No go. Checked kames last night didn't have any. Marks, dicks, and gander don't have any. Going to head to fin feather when they open. If not there call all the local gun shops around and hope someone has a bag laying around


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

6 or 7 should be plenty for this year

use Hornady's site to locate close to you 

http://www.hornady.com/retail-locator/find-a-retailer


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

Erieangler51 said:


> Just realized I've only got about 6 or 7 left. I shoot 200 gr hornady xtp hollow points in .44. Having a hard time finding any around me. Sabots are the green ones.Have been to dicks, gander, and kames with no luck. Plan on stopping by fin feather tomorrow sometime.
> 
> I'm in the hartville, canton, Akron area!!!
> 
> ...


How many deer do you hope to harvest since you have 6/7 left?


----------



## excalman (May 24, 2013)

mmp sabots they make them for everyone. Check there website out.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm sure I have some but I'm a loooooooooooooong way from you.

If you can find any of the 50 cal, sabot loads, XTP's SST, Barnes, in 240 -260 grain, you should see little impact change at hunting yardages and they give you a little better downrange bullet efficiency than the 200 gr will, assuming you have time to verify prior to hunting


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Log cabin should be less than a hour from your location in Hartville. I would call first. 330-948-1082.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Had to sight dads gun in today. That's why I needed more than 7. I thought I had more but didn't. I was able to find some at fin feather in belden


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

went to Cabela's today and there shelves were empty for muzzle loader stuff ....tis the season


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Not sure if I agree with all those saying shoot the heavier stuff. I shoot 223 with 150 grains powder and have never pulled the trigger on my muzzle loader that a deer didn't flip over or tumble harvested.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Orig. posted by *Erieangler51*:
> 
> Had to sight dads gun in today. That's why I needed more than 7. I thought I had more but didn't. I was able to find some at fin feather in belden


Glad you were able to find some. 

Never miss an opportunity to go huntin with dad.


----------

